
Cruise has settled a lawsuit against its former cofounder Jeremy Guillory - TheArtOfGear
http://uk.businessinsider.com/car-startup-cruise-settles-legal-case-involving-cofounder-2016-5?r=US&IR=T
======
TheArtOfGear
As part of the settlement, Cruise and its founder Kyle Vogt now acknowledge
that Guillory was a cofounder of the company.

------
dekhn
Technically, nobody is ever a "former" cofounder. You're either a cofounder,
or not.

